
 Transit of the Hubble Space Telescope during the 2012 transit of Venus - wglb
http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/venus_hst_transit.html
======
startupfounder
These photos to me show that we are in the age of hardware, where the cost of
producing high quality images of this caliber are possible by a dude, with a
truck, in Australia.

~~~
ajays
This "dude" has been doing this for a long time. He is famous for such images.
He has a passion for such convergences. Visit his website (root of the link)
for more. He also did the solar eclipse + ISS :
<http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/eclipse110104_solar_transit.html>

